# Alphabet Combinations



## LabanB (Mar 11, 2002)

Hi Guys,

  From various sources I have the following striking combinations:

J
- give three quick taps in succession to the front of the opponents face in a downward fashion. These taps are done with the stick about 5 away (you CAN generate power by using the hips).
- after that, do a power forehand slash to the lower ribs or legs.

L
- give three quick taps in succession to the front of the opponents face in a downward fashion. These taps are done with the stick about 5 away (you CAN generate power by using the hips).
- after that, do a power backhand slash to the lower ribs or legs.

U
- deliver a forehand diagonal strike to the left of your opponents face BUT at the last second turn the wrist so that you strike the right side of the face with an ABANIKO type motion.
- from there turn the wrist and deliver a power forehand slash to the left of his face.
- then a power backhand slash to the right lower ribs.
- end with a quick open palm slap to his centreline.

W - 1
- give one quick tap to the front of the opponents face in a downward fashion. 
- bounce the stick off the face and into an upward diagonal hit to the lower left ribs.
- after that, tap the face again, (use an backhand Abaniko type motion) bounce the stick off the face and into an upward diagonal hit to the lower right ribs.

W - 2
- do a vertical backhand ABANIKO strike to the opponents face, then do a backhand upward diagonal slash to the lower right ribs.
- then do a forehand vertical jab to the face and finish with a forehand upward diagonal hit to the lower left ribs.

X
- ABANIKO strike to the lower left ribs, followed by an ABANIKO strike to the right temple.
- forehand diagonal slash to the left collarbone, followed by a backhand horizontal slash to the lower ribs.

  Anyone know any others?

Bill


----------



## arnisandyz (Mar 13, 2002)

Some of my first lessons after the basic strikes (witik, lobtik, abinico, redonda, slash, thrust, etc) in Arnis involved reciting ALL the letters and numbers to 100 with the stick.  The explanation was to find your own types of strokes and combinations while staying in a structure to guide you.  The striking combinations can only be limited by your imagination.  Just as no two people's handwriting is the same, everyone hits a little different with the stick.


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisandyz _
> 
> *Some of my first lessons after the basic strikes (witik, lobtik, abinico, redonda, slash, thrust, etc) in Arnis involved reciting ALL the letters and numbers to 100 with the stick.  The explanation was to find your own types of strokes and combinations while staying in a structure to guide you.  The striking combinations can only be limited by your imagination.  Just as no two people's handwriting is the same, everyone hits a little different with the stick. *



If you were feeling particularly evil, you could have students do every Chinese character known...there's a few thousand, I believe  :EG:

Cthulhu

Whoops...I think I just put an idea into my guro's head.  I'm a goner.


----------

